# Is my SSD Corrupted?



## BondExtreme (Feb 12, 2012)

So I am having numerous problems with my SSD I bought a few months back. I once installed the OS on there but it kept crashing windows. I then forgot about the whole hard drive until now since I didn't want to put up with it. I downloaded some firmware for it but I don't know if it helped. I tried installing LoL the other night and this error is what comes up. 
Can anyone confirm if it's corrupted or not?


----------



## erocker (Feb 12, 2012)

When you installed Windows on it, did it place a small separate partition on it for system files, or did it put them on a different drive? I found the best way of installing Windows on a SSD is to only have the SSD hooked up.


----------



## Guruthos (Feb 12, 2012)

Have you ever tried connecting the SSD to a different SATA cable? It looks like it may be damaged and causing errors. This could also have caused the crashes: can you recall the circumstances and any errors related to the crashes? And does it still crash Windows, in case you're still using it as the boot-drive?

In the likely case of me being wrong, you could also try re-downloading the installer to rule out corruption, considering that LoL is quite prone to CRC errors (so the SSD might not be the problem here). 

If you want to verify your SSD's health, you can install Crystaldiskinfo (http://crystalmark.info/software/CrystalDiskInfo/index-e.html) or SSD-life (http://ssd-life.com/) to check for failed SMART attributes. If these turn out alright and if it runs reliably (no crashing) you should be good to go.


----------



## sniviler (Feb 12, 2012)

you using IDE or AHCI mode in the bios ?

is your cd/dvd drive on separate sata channel/port ?

never defrag a SSD drive, make sure windows auto defrag for your SSD is off. goodluck


----------



## BondExtreme (Feb 12, 2012)

Erocker, I believe the partition was installed on the SSD. 

I wiped everything off the drive and put the OS back on one of my regular hard drives. 

I also installed that CrystalDisk program and it says the drive is 'Good 100%' 

After I installed the OS on my other hard drive, Windows has not been crashing anymore. It's only if there is a program installed on the SSD. 

I installed firmware the other night but if someone can find a decent place to download the firmware, it would be appreciated. I honestly forgot which site I downloaded the firmware from but it didn't look too legit... lol

I don't know how else to tell if this drive is bad or not though.


----------



## Guruthos (Feb 12, 2012)

So basically, you get errors whenever you're installing LoL or even any other software you've tried? Have you made sure that the SATA-cable is seated properly or even swapped it with another one? 
Regarding firmware, it would be helpful to know which SSD we're talking about. What model is it?


----------



## erocker (Feb 12, 2012)

BondExtreme said:


> I installed firmware the other night but if someone can find a decent place to download the firmware, it would be appreciated. I honestly forgot which site I downloaded the firmware from but it didn't look too legit... lol
> 
> I don't know how else to tell if this drive is bad or not though.



Need the model of the SSD.


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Feb 13, 2012)

Flash the SSD drive Firmware to the latest version if there is an update 

Back-up your important folders

Enable AHCI in BIOS

Re-install Windows or your OS

Check to see if there are problems and if so then start an RMA and repeat the steps.


----------



## BondExtreme (Feb 13, 2012)

Kingston HyperX SH100S3/120G 2.5" 120GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) (Stand-alone Drive)


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Feb 13, 2012)

BondExtreme said:


> Kingston HyperX SH100S3/120G 2.5" 120GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) (Stand-alone Drive)



Rev. 332 is the current firmware for the drive check and see what you got.


----------

